# Beautiful CHEMO Hats



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

In case you hadn't seen an earlier post for these beautiful bucket hats. Great for summer....add a beautiful ribbon, a small grouping of flowers.

Raise the spirit of someone going through chemo. Use a soft cotton yarn. This hat will not slip and slide.

http://shazzaspatterns.blogspot.com/2008/05/bucket-hat.html


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Great pattern that is all knit.... since I'm not that big on crochet. I'll do a couple of these soon. Thanks.....


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Jynx, this is a pattern I've been looking for for a long time. I have a lot of cotton yarn I can use for these. I'm thinking...one color for the brim and another contrasting color for the "bucket". A great pattern to use those "in the basket" partial skeins of yarn.

Also great for the beach, sitting at the pool, working in the garden...just make the brim a tad wider.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

Gorgeous! Thanks for the post


----------



## annjaneice (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I'm adding this to my long, long list


----------



## Crozza (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks so much for posting, I am undergoing a long course of chemo therapy and this is a beautiful change for the caps I have seen patterns for with the warmer weather coming. I too have a long list of must do's but this just crawled it's way to the top!


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanx for the link to this hat, another one to add to my bucket list to do.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

It's on my list as my next chemo cap. Wish I'd bought some soft cotton yesterday. Knots of Love suggests "I Love This Cotton"


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Crozza said:


> Thanks so much for posting, I am undergoing a long course of chemo therapy and this is a beautiful change for the caps I have seen patterns for with the warmer weather coming. I too have a long list of must do's but this just crawled it's way to the top!


Good luck with your treatment. I just finished mine and this cap is so much cuter and more stylish than most I have come across. The brim adds so much as we chemo people look cuter with something framing our faces. This adds some sun protection too.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks so much for sharing the link. I'm not a chemo patient, but intend to make one for myself. The top, "bucket" part looks lacy - is that enough to protect from sun for chemo ladies?


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Thanks so much for sharing the link. I'm not a chemo patient, but intend to make one for myself. The top, "bucket" part looks lacy - is that enough to protect from sun for chemo ladies?


That is exactly what I was thinking! I would think those open holes could cause sunburn on the scalp.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Thanks so much for sharing the link. I'm not a chemo patient, but intend to make one for myself. The top, "bucket" part looks lacy - is that enough to protect from sun for chemo ladies?


A person might want to line it or wear a terry cloth liner under it.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

To me, this is one of the prettiest hats on the "bucket hat" search on Ravelry! I just may start one today. Have some "I Love This Cotton" and "Cottontots" that I may use.


----------



## Butterfly1943 (May 26, 2011)

I love this. So many of these type hats are crochet and I do a limited (trim) amount of crocheting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Great sun hat! However if I were bald from chemo, I'd be afraid of a sun-burned scalp through the holes in the lace. If you have ever had a sunburn on your scalp, you understand my concern. I don't want to be a "spoil sport" but someone who suddenly loses their hair has never had their scalp exposed to the sun and there's no pigmentation in their scalp to protect it from the sun like a person who has gradually lost their hair. those holes in the lace of the crown are large enough for the sun to do a lot of scalp burning, not what you need when having chemo. It would make a great "shade" hat, but stay out of the sun with it on a tender, newly bald head!


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you for the link, in that site I also found Hackey sacks, can anyone tell me what a hackey sack is and what is used for.

Thank you in advanced
Sandy


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm a cancer survivor and had a similar bucket hat. I sewed a thin hankie into the crown part of the hat so the sun didn't penetrate. The pattern can be adjusted and played with using a number of alternate stitches to give more coverage.


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Beautiful hat for anyone to wear, and a nice soft cotton one for those going through chemotherapy. There is also a great site for a very nice line of chemo caps and hats which goes by the name of headhuggers.com. There are several throghout the country and they are doing marvelous work having people knit or crochet a hat or cap and send it to them, as they are distributing them to hospitals for children and adults undergoing chemotherapy.
The one located in Delaware has a very talented person who has designed many of the hats being made.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

page62 said:


> Thank you for the link, in that site I also found Hackey sacks, can anyone tell me what a hackey sack is and what is used for.
> 
> Thank you in advanced
> Sandy


A long time ago, I knew some teens and young adults who played a game hard to describe with a small ball about the size of a lime, only round. The hackey sack was leather fabric on the outside, with something like beans on the inside. It was a game kids could play outside, a "street game". They would practice softly kicking it with different places on their feet, sort of like jugling. The winner was the one who could keep it going the longest.

It will be interesting to see what comes in from other parts of the globe about hackey sacks!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting this. It looks cool and my cousin in Tennessee was just diagnosed with cancer and will be starting chemo. I'll be doing this pretty hat for sure. Thanks for the tip about sunburn. Maybe a nice light fabric to line it with....


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

Nice pattern thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Wow, what a great suggestion! You have made me feel a little less upset for tossing "a bucket of water" so to speak on this beautiful pattern. A light weight liner would be perfect to protect any naked scalps from the sun. As Dream Weaver said, a knit sun hat is a rarity and any way to make it possible for the hair challenged to wear it is a wonderful contribution. For anyone who doesn't have to worry about a burn, it's perfect exactly as is. I'm definitely adding this to my "soon-to-do" list. When I had chemo, I had a solid fabric bucket hat I wore in the summer, but it wasn't a thing of beauty, only practical. However, it was comfy and kept the sun off of my scalp. This pattern would be both practical and comfy. Thanks for posting it. 


charliesaunt said:


> I'm a cancer survivor and had a similar bucket hat. I sewed a thin hankie into the crown part of the hat so the sun didn't penetrate. The pattern can be adjusted and played with using a number of alternate stitches to give more coverage.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

MaryE-B said:


> Wow, what a great suggestion! You have made me feel a little less upset for tossing "a bucket of water" so to speak on this beautiful pattern. A light weight liner would be perfect to protect any naked scalps from the sun. As Dream Weaver said, a knit sun hat is a rarity and any way to make it possible for the hair challenged to wear it is a wonderful contribution. For anyone who doesn't have to worry about a burn, it's perfect exactly as is. I'm definitely adding this to my "soon-to-do" list. When I had chemo, I had a solid fabric bucket hat I wore in the summer, but it wasn't a thing of beauty, only practical. However, it was comfy and kept the sun off of my scalp. This pattern would be both practical and comfy. Thanks for posting it.
> 
> 
> charliesaunt said:
> ...


There are so many of us here on KP who are cancer survivors and can offer cautions and suggestions to others who are having to face this horrible illness, either themselves or loved ones.

Any suggestion is always welcomed. I just know from experience, silky scarves while fashionable and lovely don't always stay in place. Pull on hats work in the winter but can be uncomfortable in the spring and summer. A hat that can add a touch of fashion, just makes you feel a bit better on those days that are most difficult. A wider brim on this will allow space to turn up one side with a lovely piece of summer jewelry...or a knitted flower.

Sisters in fight and spirit.


----------



## nancyii (Nov 17, 2011)

Love the pattern. Am making one for my daughter who has external lupus. Needs a hat when in the sun. Thanks for the link.


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you for this link! Mt niece was just diagnosed and I can't think what I can do. So I'll make her some summer wt hats! Thanks so much :thumbup:


----------



## sitzy (Sep 11, 2011)

This calls for Rowan all season Cotton. What other brand
or name could I use. Can I use the cotton that you use for 
dish cloths or what. I think it would be nice just to know 
where I could get this yarn thanks


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

sitzy said:


> This calls for Rowan all season Cotton. What other brand
> or name could I use. Can I use the cotton that you use for
> dish cloths or what. I think it would be nice just to know
> where I could get this yarn thanks[/quot
> ...


----------

